# a big bit nervous



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,
My baby is eight and a half months now, wow how time fly's by, she not had a season yet but I've decided to have her spayed, her appointment is on Friday and to say I'm nervous is an understatement, my vet will probably charge me for a phone appointment after all the questions I asked him tonight, he has told me she will bounce back quickly and it's the right thing to do if I don't intend to breed from her which I don't, how has other people found their dogs after spaying ???


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Handing the lead over to the vet is always a stressful time. If you research old posts there has been lots of posts about this situation. Nearly all fly through it but there are just a few that it is not as easy. We paid extra for Savannah to have a keyhole surgery, with the thought it was just a few days on the lead after but she had a skin reaction and complications and was on lead walks for 3 weeks but she was fine in herself.
Hope Friday will fly by for you, try and stay busy, then you can spoil your precious girl over the weekend.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's normal to be nervous, and from what I know two bits are the hardest. First is the worry, you'll need lots of distractions, second, keeping her from jumping once the anesthetic exits her body. The rest is easy peasy, a ton easier than a pregnancy, whelping and puppies. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a male dog, but I found the neuter surgery to be very easy. He was feeling just fine the day after and did not even seem to notice that he just had a surgery. Like Fairlie said, try to prevent her from jumping and aggravating the area.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - it is awful dropping them off at the vet. 
Plan something to keep yourself occupied while she is there.
They phoned me to pick Kiki up at 2, Dot stayed with them until 5, she was very sleepy and sorry for herself.
But by day 3 both of them thought they were fine and it was exhausting trying to stop them being nutty banana bouncing machines.
Mine were both fine just wearing a onesie and did not need a lampshade or inflatable collar.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you for your replies, I'm working Friday until 1.30 so hopefully time will fly by, thanks again &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope it goes well. We will be going through this in a few months with our puppy. 
We have a 6 year old dog who we had spayed before she'd had a season and all has been fine. The day she had it done she cried and whined a lot and we felt terrible and then she woke up in the morning like nothing had happened! Like others say, the hardest bit is keeping them calm and the lead walks!


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

That might be a problem keeping her 4 paws on the ground, she's a wee live wire lol, they are as you all know so full of fun and just love life,


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe she'll be like Maggie was. All the little shaved off hairs were prickly and the only relief she had from being prickled was to stay still so that's just what she did; stayed in her bed for 5 days straight. Only got up for bathroom breaks and had her meals served in bed too.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Maggie is gorgeous, looks like a lady who would enjoy first class bed and breakfast &#55357;&#56833; x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Maggie is a dream. My two were nightmares. The next day my two zoomed around on the first pee break. Stopped their pain pills so they knew they needed to be gentle with their bodies. It only helped the second day. The rest was about being vigilant to keep from licking or racing around. Used onesies. Finally used the inflatable collar to keep them still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

our trick for keeping all 4 paws on the ground was so were we....we sat on the ground with her so that she didnt feel the need to get up. 
Lady was a good girl calm for a few days then itching for a good walk. 
Cricket came home like she had just been at the groomers....like nothing was wrong.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

They all seem to recover differently so I'll update on her recovery, Friday has came round really fast, can't believe it's tomorrow !!!! Aw well the sooner war the sooner peace I think the saying goes!!!


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Well that's the spaying over and I'm relieved to say she seems to have come out of it with flying colours, peeing, pooping,eating and drinking, so far she hasn't really bothered her wound much, fingers crossed it continues &#55357;&#56842; x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a huge relief when they're finally awake and well after their surgery isn't it. Now you just have the worry of keeping her quiet for the next few days.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I have asked for no visitors over the weekend as she gets super excited when the grandchildren visit so that should make it easier, just be me and hubby, good excuse to lounge about this weekend ahhhh bliss x


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

A wee question, if you reply on "quick reply" does it not show on the original thread can't seem to find the thread I started unless I do a forum search ??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not sure about the reply thing, just wanted to find out how she's feeling today?


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Lexi is doing brilliant, her wound is looking great and she's almost back to her wee self... happy days x


----------



## Peaky06 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Mary - Just wanted to know how little Lexi is now? i had Darcy spayed last Friday as well, she is 7 months old today and agonised over the decision to spay now or wait for her first season.

Darcy woke up on Saturday morning as if nothing had happened, we found it really hard to calm her down and she didn't really sleep through the day as expected... although Sunday and yesterday we couldn't keep her awake.. which turned out to be a nice break for us. Today she has been to my parents and run wild.... so i went and collected her at lunch time and back at home behaving now!!

Her wound looks ok, but it is such a worry, we are back at the vets tonight for a post op check.. i have everything crossed they are happy with her, we are taking her on holiday a week on Saturday for her first proper week away so really hoping she is fully recovered by then.

Hope Lexi is also better soon 

:ilmc:


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Peaky60,
Hope Darcy is doing well Lexi is fully recovered with no problems, so glad it's over and done with, I put a toddler vest on her with the poppers under I couldn't believe how much she matted with the vest rubbing so I have bathed her and given her a nice teddy bear trim she looks well cute and cuddly x


----------

